# Whats it like?



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 3, 2010)

So, all this discussion about conventions, and im stumped to knowing what they are
and what you do.

would anyone be kind enough as to enlighten me as to what you do at conventions?
I was thinking about going to one around 2012 or 2011


----------



## Fay V (Dec 3, 2010)

There are panels that you can go to about art, fursuiting, writing, and other things. 
there are dances, games, fursuit parades (where the fursuiters walk around in a line) and other fun things.


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 3, 2010)

Hehe, my trusty helper ^^

thanks mate , i hear all this talk about cons, watched vids but all they did in them was pose for the camera ><
i was thinking about going to one, but need to save up some money haha


----------



## Fay V (Dec 3, 2010)

Varjo Ritari said:


> Hehe, my trusty helper ^^
> 
> thanks mate , i hear all this talk about cons, watched vids but all they did in them was pose for the camera ><
> i was thinking about going to one, but need to save up some money haha


Yeah people tend to pose around cameras  cons are very chill. It's like a bubble. While at the con people are very friendly and social when they might not be otherwise. the ones I have been to had great staff so I never had a problem with anyone at a con. There is a lot to do, especially if you meet with people. Sometimes for the first time it's best to bring a friend so you don't feel pressured to do things all the time. 

Now I won't lie. Because it's furries there are awkward people there. I've met a few and they can be avoided, but I won't pretend that socially awkward people don't go to cons.


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 3, 2010)

Awkward people? Like, what did they do D:


----------



## Fay V (Dec 3, 2010)

In all the cons I have been to three people come to mind. 
one was a teen or something that didn't understand I didn't give a shit about his sex life and didn't want to hear about how he came to cats. So I left that situation and learned something about teenage furries. 

Another was an older man that wouldn't shut up about his second life character. He talked to me because I sat nearby to check my mail. meh

Last was a guy that wouldn't stop talking about his two furry characters in a story. that's it really. annoying, but easy to avoid later.


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 3, 2010)

Came to cats? that is quite....awkward..
I mean im a teenage furry, of only 16 and i dont do that
and, i hope when i go to a con, i dont meet random annoying people like that oO


----------



## Xavan (Dec 3, 2010)

I hope that's as bad as it gets, I'm going to FWA with a Florida and Pittsburgh friend.


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 3, 2010)

Xavan said:


> I hope that's as bad as it gets, I'm going to FWA with a Florida and Pittsburgh friend.



Hope you have a good time mate 
also, good luck with dodging these types of people haha


----------



## Xavan (Dec 3, 2010)

Varjo Ritari said:


> Hope you have a good time mate
> also, good luck with dodging these types of people haha



I'll try.
I'm socially awkward with socially awkward people.
I'm to soft, I can't completely abandon someone, even if they are awkward.
My friend from Florida says he's been to cons 5 other time, so he'll help me out there.
Pittsburgh friend, she next to killed me for making her go, but once I told her I bought a hotel room, she was all in it.
Uh oh.


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 3, 2010)

Xavan said:


> I'll try.
> I'm socially awkward with socially awkward people.
> I'm to soft, I can't completely abandon someone, even if they are awkward.
> My friend from Florida says he's been to cons 5 other time, so he'll help me out there.
> ...



Well then, looks like someone has theyre hands full


----------



## Fay V (Dec 3, 2010)

It's easier with friends. you can hang with them and don't feel alone or awkward.


----------



## Xavan (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah
Can't wait to go otherwise. 
Two birds one stone
told my parents I'm a furry
They're cool with it
They sign me to go.
Awsome


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 3, 2010)

Xavan said:


> Yeah
> Off topic, why do I have HOT, HOT, HOT! above my avy?
> Can't wait to go otherwise.
> Two birds one stone
> ...


 
Lucky you, i live in a community that, although they dont know what a furry is, anything they dont know
they automatically hate, you know common anti furry fags
Aint told anyone, not even my parents, and its been 2 years ><


----------



## Xavan (Dec 3, 2010)

Varjo Ritari said:


> Lucky you, i live in a community that, although they dont know what a furry is, anything they dont know
> they automatically hate, you know common anti furry fags
> Aint told anyone, not even my parents, and its been 2 years ><



I knew my parents had a larger logical side than a ethical side.
It's just that they are both Conservatives, and we live in Georgia.
Turns out they are alot more accepting than their steriotype.


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 3, 2010)

Xavan said:


> I knew my parents had a larger logical side than a ethical side.
> It's just that they are both Conservatives, and we live in Georgia.
> Turns out they are alot more accepting than their steriotype.


 
I wouldn't know im afraid ><  i live on the island of Great Britain


----------



## Xavan (Dec 3, 2010)

How exactly are they?
Do they worry about religion?
Are they strict?


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 3, 2010)

Xavan said:


> How exactly are they?
> Do they worry about religion?
> Are they strict?


 
Well, in our little town of Huntingdon, its basically, Gangs, Chavs Emos, you know typical english stuff.
Not much religious really, ofc you still have those going round saying "the good news" but they usually get slurred away
and, strict? no no more like stubborn and arrogant, thinking theyre always right.
But basically, if its new and unknown, its automatically frond upon untill it becomes a new fashion thing haha


----------



## Xavan (Dec 3, 2010)

Try weening it onto them.
Come up with a plan or something.
It's sort of an independent thing.


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 3, 2010)

Xavan said:


> Try weening it onto them.
> Come up with a plan or something.
> It's sort of an independent thing.


 
ill give it a Try mate, Cheers 
just be ready to here, "English Boy was murdered yesterday, because he tried to introduce the furry fandom to his friends" haha


----------



## Xavan (Dec 3, 2010)

I prefer a S&W 1911 if you need to pop a cap in some sodder.
But you should be a little truth bending with it.
You tell them everything, and I mean "everything", that joke about being murdered might not be a joke.
All in all, just make it seem like you just found something new and wanted your friends and parents opinion on it, deciding later if you should admit you are one.


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 3, 2010)

Xavan said:


> I prefer a S&W 1911 if you need to pop a cap in some sodder.
> But you should be a little truth bending with it.
> You tell them everything, and I mean "everything", that joke about being murdered might not be a joke.
> All in all, just make it seem like you just found something new and wanted your friends and parents opinion on it, deciding later if you should admit you are one.



Ok, Sorry bout the murdered one ><
I suppose i could try the opinion thing, Ive already asked a couple and theyre responses clearly were "they're dirty yiffers" i just wanted to say "were not all like that you know Â¬.O " but you know hehe
Well, cheers for the advice mate  ill give it ago on Monday when i had back into school again


----------



## Xavan (Dec 3, 2010)

If someone is mean, don't be around them.
They just want to enjoy your indignacy set off from being ostracized.
If you don't respond, and even leave off with a witty comment, you're in the clear.


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 3, 2010)

Xavan said:


> If someone is mean, don't be around them.
> They just want to enjoy your indignacy set off from being ostracized.
> If you don't respond, and even leave off with a witty comment, you're in the clear.


 
Hehe, thats true  I dont suppose its cause they're mean, but instead, just got the wrong idea from the wrong people
Also, glad you said witty, because funny thing is, when someone slags me off i say "insert witty comment here" for a laugh
then he just laughs and high five


----------



## Xavan (Dec 3, 2010)

Varjo Ritari said:


> Hehe, thats true  I dont suppose its cause they're mean, but instead, just got the wrong idea from the wrong people
> Also, glad you said witty, because funny thing is, when someone slags me off i say "insert witty comment here" for a laugh
> then he just laughs and high five



Seems like your ready.
well good luck, hope it goes through well! 
Just remember, if it does, life becomes 2x's better without that 2 year weight on your shoulders.


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 3, 2010)

Xavan said:


> Seems like your ready.
> well good luck, hope it goes through well!
> Just remember, if it does, life becomes 2x's better without that 2 year weight on your shoulders.



Hehe, Thanks Man 
Would be nice to show my interests 
and not have people being all mean and stuff ^^


----------

